
Ask HN: Why most of the Apache projects use Java/JVM - pknerd
Kafka, Cassandra, and many others use Java. Why do not they try languages like Go, Rust, or even C++ while most of such tools and platforms were made for Big Data processing?
======
speedgoose
Java is a very strong programming language in corporate environments. A few
years ago nobody would suggest using rust, or even golang. These languages
were too young. Java is much safer than c++ and much cheaper to maintain.

Also the performances overhead of the JVM is not a problem at all for big
data, since you can scale horizontally and cloud cost isn't really an issue.
Having good c++ developers and having a high quality code base in c++ over the
years is more expensive.

I don't like Java that much and I play more in golang and rust these days. If
I had to decide which programming language to use for a large company for very
long term project, I would answer Java without any doubt. Or C#.

